# Kauri Wood



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

As you know by now, I'm a nurse by trade. One of my patients last week had her husband with her. We hit if off pretty good, turns out he dabbles in woodworking himself. He came by yesterday and handed me this package as a gift for helping his wife. Thought it was a really nice gesture. That's some really old wood! I'll enjoy these (Christmas Tree Ornaments) for a long time.


----------



## Edgar1985 (Nov 5, 2018)

Very nice!) I like it)


----------



## blakeluby (Dec 22, 2018)

!!Good Job!!


----------



## HeatherWomac (Nov 6, 2019)

Tonto1 said:


> .


This is really a nice job you did, inspiring.


----------



## CharlesWebster (Nov 24, 2015)

An acquaintance of mine make guitar bodies out of "sinker" kauri wood. Logs that may have been under water for up to 1000 years. Amazing figure and tone!


----------

